# 54.27 flathead



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Caught on June 2.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Now that's a tank! How long was it?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

looks like the lock ness monster, LOL. that's a real hog of a fish. congrats on your fish.
sherman


----------

